# 60cm - kind of a magical feeling



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

hey everyone!!!

i have a new layout. this time i wanted do try lots and lots of riccia covering a complex wood structure.

this is the result









still hasn't reached 1 month old but it's going really well. the ADA substrate does wonders!!!

take care
Pedro


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

AMG looks amazing that riccia!


only a comment i think that need more contrast in the midground !!

cheers from mexico


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Beautiful, what are the specs on the tank.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent tank, Space Cowboy. I'd be interested in knowing the specs of the tank also.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice i like your use of riccia and wood


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks!
ok the specs are:
size 60x30x35cm
light 3x24W T5 daylight (10hours a day)
substrate ADA Aquasoil Amazonia 9L + Powersand special S
CO2 pressurized bottle with glass difuser 30mm 1b/second
filter Eheim 2213 with glass inflow/outflow
plants:
riccia fluitans!!!
eleocharis parvula
hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
cyperus helferi

fish
paracheirodon simulans
elassoma evargladei


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

does putting riccia on driftwood mean you have to take it out every couple weeks to replant them?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

baboo_jenge said:


> does putting riccia on driftwood mean you have to take it out every couple weeks to replant them?


no plant lives forever so eventualy the lower portions of riccia will die and it might get loose. don't know when it'll happen i guess it depends on how much light reaches there

here is a photo without pearling


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

u could always trim it to a certain height so that the bottom will not rot completely and come loose.

nice tank! must truly look magical when all of that riccia pearls.


----------



## volkracing99 (Oct 18, 2008)

hi Pedro, is that Green Tetra fish?

They looks so nice....
It's very hard to get those fish in here....


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

That's really nice! Ur tanks just needs a bit time to full fill the hairgrass on the ground. How ofen do you need to prune the riccia?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

hey!!
Volkracing99 the fish are Paracheirodon Simulans they're like innesi neons but without the red stripe.
cotranchau i'm allways ajusting the riccia's shape and so far i only had to do one large trim to prevent it from rottening
here's an update:








the fish where all hiding in the back


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi friend,

That picture is amazing, great quality! About the layout, you are the riccia man, very healthy.

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats wild man, very clean and with a chaotic look to it which I love.

Also, the clover looking plant that just pops up randomly really adds to this design for me. 

Good deal.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it! I love the greenness - no reds needed here. Any closeups of the Hypocotyl? I was thinking of planted that species. I liked the last picture a little more where you could see more of the wood and its structure.


----------



## smackpixi (Oct 15, 2008)

looks like a monster...i'm thinking trashheap from fraggle rock...except green and not a brown pile of trash and dead leaves...um...yep.


----------

